# Eggs & Lwanda's



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here i took a shot last night, a female who managed to keep few eggs in her mouth while getting stripped, spit in the bag, not sure how often you see itbut have had it happen few times to me and one time with free swimming fry!

Will take pics of all my new fishies coming this week to show off too 










Now when i took her out of the bag, the eggs weren't there anymore either she ate them or picked them back up and holding them, hard to tell since was only 10 eggs in bag or so.

just out of curoiusty anybody know what fry sell for these in your area?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, cool!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Neato!!! me want


----------

